# Rusty Chevrolet



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

My kind of ride  Heard this on the radio a few years ago forgot about it then recently heard it again on the radio. Da Yoopers are quite a bunch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Truly a classic song I have actually been to Negaunee Mi.in the U.P (actual spelling of the town's name) lol On a side note everyone has heard the song Grandma Got Ran Over by a Reindeer, if you like that one you might enjoy this one:


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I had a whole album of them guy's songs once. Don't remember which one it was, but talked about their compass. It was a Skoal can with a mirror in the bottom; it didn't tell you where you were going; it didn't tell you where you had been, but it DID show you who was lost.

Skip A Rope


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I much prefer Bananas At Large....


----------



## don5453 (Jan 10, 2017)

yup, loved it.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Have been a big fan of Da Yoopers since hearing them on a snowmobile trip to the UP in 1987.

You seldom hear the part before the Rusty Chevrolet song with the Yooper talking about his car, kind of a pre explanation before the song.


----------

